# Catch or Miss? What do you think?



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Did Crystal the maltese catch the red squeaky toy, the second after i took this photo?









What do you think?

*to be continued with photos*..... if allowed to share more^_^


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I think she got it,if that look of determination is anything to go by!But probably got a mouth full of water as well!Or maybe Snowy snatched away!Waiting for the next instalment.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes, she got it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

op2: I am going with "she caught it!" too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh yeah. That is one caught ball.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

clare said:


> I think she got it,if that look of determination is anything to go by!But *probably got a mouth full of water* as well!Or maybe Snowy snatched away!Waiting for the next instalment.


Bingo! mouth caught air and water despite the look of determination lol

she didn't give up. She gave it another try ... I posted them here ---> this thread


----------

